# H.c. Keene Dungannon Pocket Watch



## pierre909013 (Jan 11, 2009)

I would like any information on this watch. The only info I've found so far are the meanings of the watch case maker's hallmarks and that the watch was made in Ireland.

Thank you.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Photo's would help


----------



## pierre909013 (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't find the option to upload images on this page and the "Help" file does not return any options for attachments. When I click on the "Insert image" icon, a pop-up box asks to enter a URL.

Plse tell me how to attach photos.

Thanks.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You can't upload direct from your pc to the forum. You need to upload to a picture hosting site and then "link" to that photo's url address

instructions on this link http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------

